# How TO OPEN http://localhost/myhtmlpage to https://localhost



## vishaal_saxena (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi 

i am working in web media organization , i was face trouble through one month my senior didnt help me for that.. and i am working on linux os (Fedora 14) , first he was gave me the task ,that is open the webpage throug https

i.e http://localhost (convert into /open with this url) --> https://localhost

i did that after 7 days ,, i install ssl , httpd ,tomcat, mysql , etc, after install ssl certificated and configure that ssl certificate path into the /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf file after words its work my job done..

PROBLEM its that now he gave new problem/task....

open the url at https://localhost that fine ,, but when you open/click myhtmlpage, https://localhost/myhtmlpage its will be open in HTTP (not https) ...that means http://localhost/myhtmlpage

Now pls can you help me ?:upset: :4-dontkno 


Thanks


----------



## vishaal_saxena (Jul 26, 2011)

its means when you type https://localhost so its will work and when click on "myhtmlpage" option its convert in http url (http://localhost/myhtmlpage)


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I moved your thread to design.

Anyway, you need to force the SSL.

See the article here: Force SSL/https using .htaccess and mod_rewrite


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Have a look at this see if it helps

Can't connect to localhost using Apache - Using web servers offline - OptiPerl Knowledge Base


----------



## vishaal_saxena (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

Still i am faceing same issue kindly Do ASAP pls:4-dontkno :sigh:


Thank you so much


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you made any progress? forcing the SSL should fix it.


----------



## vishaal_saxena (Jul 26, 2011)

Laxer said:


> Have you made any progress? forcing the SSL should fix it.




No I didnt get any progress friend, still i am faceing same problem and what i do with ssl.conf, can you pls tell me the entry which i will put in ssl.conf ,,,, and squirrelmail.conf and suid.conf is usefull file for this configuration ?:4-dontkno :upset: 


Thanks


----------

